

QT4 ported to Haiku - developer preview available - Torn
http://www.osnews.com/story/22397/Qt4_Ported_to_Haiku_Developer_Preview_Release_Available

======
Gmo
Hum, not to be pedantic, but it should be written Qt4 and not QT4 (which would
be QuickTime 4)

~~~
Torn
You're entirely correct, mistake on my part there. :)

------
Torn
Their beosfrance link doesn't seem to be working, so here's a mirror:
<http://remi.grumeau.free.fr/BeOS//Qt4HaikuDemoPack_a1.zip>

